

Studemts looking for free space in NYC to work on startups over the summer - pforti

We're a group of 3 to 5 students / recent grads and looking for a space where we could work on our startups over the summer (ideally for free). All we need is a place to setup our laptops and do phone calls.<p>Do you have an empty room, an unused desk? In return we would love to support you with fresh inputs, new ideas and our knowledge of the new technologies and trends we observe.<p>Any ideas or hints are greatly appreciated. Please contact me at fabian.pfortmueller AT sandbox-network.com or 646 673 23 29 for detailed information.<p>Many thanks!<p>Fabian
======
apu
Since you're not asking for a living space, I assume you and your colleagues
are living somewhere else. If so, then the obvious question is why you all
can't just work from one of your apartments?

------
pforti
thanks for the comment apu. It's a fair point and that's what we've been doing
so far (plus working in Cafes). But we just realized that having any kind of
work space would make us way more productive and concentrated. Does that make
sense?

